# can't log into the resort database



## nerodog (Feb 8, 2007)

Hi, is the server down for the Resort database ?? I have done the password but it keeps popping up that there is an error and to try again later...


----------



## sammy (Feb 8, 2007)

I can't get in either...........must be server.


----------



## RFW (Feb 8, 2007)

Must be the server. I am having the same problem and error message.


----------



## skiHauz (Feb 8, 2007)

*TUG Resort Reviews - Server Problem?*

I tried accessing the resort reviews last night (to check out a last minute exchange option) and was not able to.  Still having problems this morning, get the following message: "An error occured while trying to log you on to the TUG Server. Please try again later."

This is the first time I've experienced this - are others having this problem?  I have double and triple checked the login information.

Thanks,
skiHauz


----------



## JudyH (Feb 8, 2007)

yes,me too.


----------



## Linda74 (Feb 8, 2007)

me too, not able to search reviews.....was wondering if the password changed and I was not aware of it.  The review site has been funky for a while, in that I get a slew of error messages while trying to access it.


----------



## sstamm (Feb 8, 2007)

I was able to get in last night with no problems, but today i am getting the error message also.


----------



## TUGBrian (Feb 8, 2007)

working on it as we speak...


----------



## TUGBrian (Feb 8, 2007)

and its back...I sincerely apologize for the inconvenience!

Hopefully we will have an announcement shortly that will explain the login issue =)


----------



## geoand (Feb 8, 2007)

*maybe another problem now*

I was on the review section 2/7 around 7:40 pm.  Reviewing Hawaii resorts.

Saw this thread and tried it out again.  I had no problem getting to reviews.  In fact, there was no request for the special log in.  This has never happened before.  I am using Mac and Safari as my browser.


----------



## TUGBrian (Feb 8, 2007)

That is how it is supposed to work...once logged in you should not have to log in again for 24 hours to the member only section.


----------

